# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Выставка в Ступино 2017

## Илл

Уважаемые коллеги по увлечению! 

Приглашаем вас принять участие в XI Выставке стендового моделизма в Ступино

В рамках выставки планируется проведение уже ставшего традиционным Круглого стола по вопросам стендового моделизма, а также конкурса презентаций творческих объединений стендового моделизма. Также мы планируем организовать экскурсии и совместные поездки для участников и гостей выставки в различные военно-технические музеи Москвы и Подмосковья, на фабрику "Звезда" и форум Армия-2017. 

Подробная информация доступна на сайте Клуба ИТСМ "Патриот" Клуб историко технического стендового моделизма Патриот в Ступино - стендовый моделизм, выставка стендового моделизма - Выставка стендового моделизма 

Регистрация участников будет открыта в ближайшее время, следите за новостями на нашем сайте и/или в группах в социальных сетях. 

PS: В дни проведения выставки будет организована зона знакомств и общения, где вы сможете пообщаться с представителями производителей моделей, аксессуаров и магазинов.

----------


## ДанаИльина

Быду на выставке. Я уверена, что всё будет организовано на высоком уровне. Спасибо.

----------

